# FISCHER



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2012)

Urs Fischer non è uno di quegli artisti le cui opere si identificano da lontano. Fischer lo riconosci per il pancione, per i tatuaggi che gli si arrampicano fin sul collo e sulle mani, per gli occhi di cristallo. Ma i suoi lavori non potrebbero essere più diversi tra loro. Sono monumentali e antimonumentali, barocchi e minimali, spiritosi e criptici, volgari e pulitissimi. Sono di metallo e di legno, di cera e di polistirolo, di resina e di alluminio, persone vive e objets trouvés. «In arte il bello è che vale tutto, si può usare tutto. E io sono impaziente, mi annoio subito, devo cambiare», dice lui. Infatti Fischer cambia di continuo: idea, forme, materiali. Produce oggetti che cambiano da soli mentre sono già esposti.
Questo ragazzone svizzero nato a Zurigo nel 1973 è ormai da anni tra gli autori prediletti da François Pinault, che ora l'ha scelto perché sia il primo artista vivente ad avere una mostra personale a Palazzo Grassi. Così, tra le sale del piano terra e del piano nobile si vedono da oggi, sotto il titolo sibillino "Madame Fisscher", trenta suoi lavori e alcuni progetti speciali (una selezione di film e i manifesti delle sue mostre), in una panoramica che copre oltre un decennio. Proprio il decennio in cui l'artista si è spostato prima a Londra e poi a New York, si è conquistato galleristi di primissimo piano e mostre nei musei più importanti.
Quando, nel 2007, ha scavato un enorme cratere nel pavimento della sua galleria newyorchese, il pubblico si è trovato a camminare sull'orlo del precipizio. La critica ha dissertato di entropia, di spazio-tempo, ma Fischer pratica l'understatement e minimizza sempre l'intenzione intellettuale dietro all'opera: «La distruzione è una cosa naturale. Non mi piacciono le cose che rimangono uguali a se stesse. Io voglio l'azione», dice adesso, stando accanto a uno dei pezzi più significativi della mostra veneziana, un autoritratto in paraffina a grandezza naturale, costellato di stoppini, destinato a bruciare come un'enorme candela.
Il suo approccio ludico ma fattivo all'arte dà un senso anche alla sua riluttanza a filosofeggiare sulle opere. Fischer è in un certo senso un artista preverbale, che si esprime facendo, un bambinone scostante e geniale che ama inventare, ama distruggere e non ama spiegarsi. «I discorsi su quanto l'arte contemporanea sia facile o difficile non hanno senso. L'arte non viene da altrove, la facciamo noi. Se piace, se si capisce, bene. Se non piace, bene lo stesso. Tanto tutto è già stato fatto, e chi fa arte oggi è libero da ogni responsabilità» dice, come per riaffermare il suo randagismo creativo.
Nella sua antisistematicità c'è però un'ansia di perfezione che genera oggetti nitidissimi. Il risultato è una mostra giocosa e cristallina in cui si vedono installazioni ambientali e piccoli divertissement (come gli orifizi del corpo umano della serie "Holes"), enormi chiodi di bronzo che sembrano di gomma, modelle vere che sembrano di plastica, torte finte che sembrano sospese nel vuoto, pacchetti di sigarette che scappano da soli e cani che scodinzolano.


----------



## Cattivik (17 Aprile 2012)

Ah Minè... o te decidi a mettere colori decenti oppure me regali un paio d'occhiali speciali...


Cattivik


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

Madame Minerva, potreste cambiare il colore dello sfondo? Leggo sempre volentieri quello che pubblichi ma... con una gran fatica!!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1200 ha detto:
			
		

> Madame Minerva, potreste cambiare il colore dello sfondo? Leggo sempre volentieri quello che pubblichi ma... con una gran fatica!!!


ma ragazzi che volete meglio del grigio?


----------



## Cattivik (17 Aprile 2012)

Minerva;bt1241 ha detto:
			
		

> ma ragazzi che volete meglio del grigio?



Grigio su grigio... a Minè... ripigliati!

Cattivik


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1243 ha detto:
			
		

> Grigio su grigio... a Minè... ripigliati!
> 
> Cattivik


che lagne di ospiti, almeno portaste qualche regalino:singleeye:


----------



## Cattivik (17 Aprile 2012)

Minerva;bt1244 ha detto:
			
		

> che lagne di ospiti, almeno portaste qualche regalino:singleeye:









Cattivik


----------

